# Super Pinstripe Royal?



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Is there such a thing? Has anybody proved either way?


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

it will look the same as a normal pinstripe...it is dominant.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok, so it is dominant with no super form? That's like spider then, isn't it


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yes. There will be supers from a pin x pin but they will look the same as the normal pins, the homozygous form of a dominant gentic morph will look the same as the hetrozgous.

I am pretty sure that that is correct. Some royal breeder may correct me if i am wrong, but dont think i am.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

You're pretty much right yeh!

No Super Form (Yet) By yet, I mean they are still trying to determine if there is in fact a Super Spider, as whenever eggs have been laid, they've not yet hatched.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

You could find a super spider by breeding all the spiders you get from a spider x spider. When breeding the homozygous super spider to a normal royal it will result in all spider looking offspring?

From what i know, this could be wrong again?


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Again, that is correct in logic. 

But I don't believe it's been done properly yet. 
Take a read of this link;

Kingsnake.com - Herpforum - TSK Super Spider????


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

suprising...would of thought bhb or rdr would have done it.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

snakelover said:


> suprising...would of thought bhb or rdr would have done it.


Or NERD, seeing as Kevin McCurley proved the Spider Gene out.


----------

